# fish in the garage



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i am not finished but i got some progress pics of the before and where i am at now i will be finished with it this week i need to put some more shelves and a plastic curtain about 4 feet infrony of the shelves and plastic on the ceeling and a heater and some lights and a cabnet will come later i will be buying tanks in february the first part when ever i can get to fishpost. The frame is built into the wall i bolted the frame to the 2*4's in the wall to make it even more sturdy

before http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/544753700
in the middle http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/683277694


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/544753700

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/683277694


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Must be keeping you busy


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

we worked from 11 sunday morning to 5:30 that night i will be finished by this weekend


----------

